# Meet Echo!



## TiyahLove (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'd like you to meet my new veiled chameleon Echo. I purchased him from another member on the forum and I am very pleased with how healthy and friendly he is. I owned a Jackson's chameleon for 16 years and she had to be out down last October due to a very aggressive cancer, I felt like it was finally time to get another chameleon and he's such a cutie!



He's a little dull right now because he is going into shed, but he has some orange bands going down his sides with some caramel highlights.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello Echo! ! !


----------



## TiyahLove (Feb 4, 2014)

He's such a sweetheart!


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Feb 4, 2014)

Sooooooo cool!


----------

